# Vegas yarn shop?



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Just thought I'd ask on the off chance someone might know. I am in Las Vegas and have two hours before meetings start. I would love to visit a yarn shop, but can't walk far because of that broken toe. Does anyone know of a yarn shop close to the Flamingo hotel? Thanks!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Google for the information or ask the front desk. There is usually someone at the hotel that can help, if you ask them.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't think to ask at the desk. I did google, and found some, but don't know where the addresses are. It would take too long to look them all up but I am starting to map them out. I'm afraid they are all too far though.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

you can check on knitmap.com, it shows two, neither are close to hwy 15.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> you can check on knitmap.com, it shows two, neither are close to hwy 15.


Thank you - I will check.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

or take a cab!!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Featherstitcher said:


> J I am in Las Vegas and have two hours before meetings start. I would love to visit a yarn shop close to the Flamingo hotel? Thanks!


Pick up the phone and ask the desk for your concierge. It is part of their job to help direct you to your needs and wants. If they do not have the information they know where to find it.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Featherstitcher said:


> Just thought I'd ask on the off chance someone might know. I am in Las Vegas and have two hours before meetings start. I would love to visit a yarn shop, but can't walk far because of that broken toe. Does anyone know of a yarn shop close to the Flamingo hotel? Thanks!


Hi - lucky you! I'd love a little vacation right now...
If you have a smart phone, download the free app called "Around Me". You can enter the name of what you are looking for - like Yarn Shops - and it will give you the name and locations and distance from your current location for multiple shops. Be prepared though...I've gotten results as much as 2 hours away! I've also found restaurants etc that are only measured in feet away from where I'm standing. Good hunting!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's not a vacation, though. But I thought I might squeeze in a little fun. I called one yarn shop but the number from the Internet is disconnected. Thought the monorail might go close enough. Guess a taxi is my best bet. And I don't have a smart phone- still stuck in the 20th century.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Pick up the phone and ask the desk for your concierge. It is part of their job to help direct you to your needs and wants. If they do not have the information they know where to find it.


You are right- thanks. I may do that next.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I had seen this earlier! Sin City Yarn Shop in Henderson, which isn't terribly far from the Strip.

http://www.sincityknitshop.com/

I have not been there as I am across town out in the NW area, but everything I have heard is positive - lots of lovely, helpful people work there - a great place to just go and knit.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I just sent you a PM!


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't take a cab off the strip....We did and had an awful time trying to get a cab to go back to the hotel on the strip.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

BettyJ591 said:


> Don't take a cab off the strip....We did and had an awful time trying to get a cab to go back to the hotel on the strip.


Ok, thanks. Never thought of that either.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't take a cab will cost a fortune there is a bus called the deuce it runs up and down the strip you can get on and off all you want for one flat rate all day


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I go to LV a lot & I have never had a problem with a cab driver not wanting to take me back to the Strip. I also didn't find the price of a cab to be that bad but, maybe I'm used to expensive cabs or maybe I didn't go that far. I took a cab to a stamping shop I had heard about & I didn't have any trouble getting a cab to take me there or return me to the Strip. Might depend on how nice the cabbie is.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

blavell said:


> I go to LV a lot & I have never had a problem with a cab driver not wanting to take me back to the Strip. I also didn't find the price of a cab to be that bad but, maybe I'm used to expensive cabs or maybe I didn't go that far. I took a cab to a stamping shop I had heard about & I didn't have any trouble getting a cab to take me there or return me to the Strip. Might depend on how nice the cabbie is.


Well that's good to know. Guess it's up to the cabbie like you said. I never did make it to the shops and I fly out tomorrow morning. Oh well- next time.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

To my knowledge there isn't a yarn shop on the Strip. There was Gail's about 8 miles from the strip but I heard they closed. I think there is one in Henderson on Windmill. I lived in Vegas and I shopped at Gail's as I could walk there if I wanted. I also worked at the Flamingo so I hope you enjoyed the garden and pool area. When I was there we had Flamingo's and Penguins in the garden area.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Karren42 said:


> To my knowledge there isn't a yarn shop on the Strip. There was Gail's about 8 miles from the strip but I heard they closed. I think there is one in Henderson on Windmill. I lived in Vegas and I shopped at Gail's as I could walk there if I wanted. I also worked at the Flamingo so I hope you enjoyed the garden and pool area. When I was there we had Flamingo's and Penguins in the garden area.


Thanks, but I never made it to a yarn shop. I'm back home now. I just thought it would have been fun to visit a new shop.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought you might be home by now after I checked the date.
Did you stay at the Flamingo?


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Karren42 said:


> I thought you might be home by now after I checked the date.
> Did you stay at the Flamingo?


Yes I did. I have to say I was not impressed. I heard it was built in 1946 so I understand it is very old, but the wood furniture was chipped, the 2 dim lamps weren't even plugged in so I had to crawl under furniture and move furniture to plug them in. There was no coffee in the room, no bottle of water, no free WI FI, no free coffee anywhere or continental breakfast. I guess for the money I was used to getting more amenities.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You should send a complaint to management. I worked there from 1967 until 2004. I think it was a better hotel when it was owned by Hilton.. Our president of the hotel them wouldn't let anything side.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Karren42 said:


> I'm so sorry. You should send a complaint to management. I worked there from 1967 until 2004. I think it was a better hotel when it was owned by Hilton.. Our president of the hotel them wouldn't let anything side.


I'm sure things were better back then. You were there a long time! I bet it was fun back in the 60s.


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

It was great. I was home in January and saw almost my entire staff, plus some great friends. I wouldn't work there today and my staff isn't happy. He where a family and they don't allow it today.


----------

